# Brendon



## Brendon43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Doing a Rekky February 9th for three weeks , travelling on my own, wife staying at home. Cost too much and I have interviews to attend in my trade.

Anyone have any ideas where best to look for property, cost of living , pros and cons of moving to Christchurch etc etc


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

It's hard finding property here. If you are prepared to travel then kaiapoi is nice so is rangiora. Cheaper as well. Linwood is to be avoided. Ilam,redwood, avonhead, papanui are all ok. You can judge for yourself when you get here. What's your trade? You will be the 1st tradesman I know that's came over for an interview everyone else I know had a Skype interview. If you can get a work visa you could get a job right away. The city centre is starting to kick off too now.


----------

